# Leipzig: custom kiddiebike geklaut



## gruenbaer (14. Mai 2008)

hallo mädels,

sorry dass ich mich so unsanft zurückmelde, aber:

gestern wurde in leipzig das bike, welches ich annas freundin lucie im herbst aufgebaut hatte, geklaut. 
in der leibnitzstraße angeschlossen aus dem gesicherten hausflur ...

falls ihr wo auch immer in gänze oder verdächtig gehäuft in teilen drüber stolpert: bitte gebt mir kurze nachricht via +49.173.563.4111

alles andere später ...

herzlich dankend und derweil eine untröstliche tröstend: dirk

auchso, wegen der schlechten bilder:: 
- es ist ein velotraum k2 rahmenset (20" räder mit 22"/24" geo)
- felgen sind sun cr18 20"
- reifen schwalbe mow joe
- vr-nabe ritchey hellblau, radial eingespeicht
- hr-nabe santé
- dura ace schaltwerk
- hinten 5 oder 6 ritzel
- miche kinder-rennradkurbel 145mm
- roox lenker
- sram rocket schaltdrehgriff
- vorbau procraft
- v-brake vorn ritchey, hinten was simples leichtes
- tektro kinderbremshebel
- nitto stütze
- selle royal ethos gel-kindersattel
- und ein one-piece-mega-custom-headsetspacer ...

sowas aber auch  :nein:



























größer bilder: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605048299632/detail/


----------



## burn (14. Mai 2008)

Fahrraddiebe ansich sind ja schon das letzte, aber Kinderfahrraddiebe sind echt die Hoehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freundblase (15. Mai 2008)

boah, absolut gemein. So ein schönes Gerät... Mir wurde auch gestern mein Bike gestohlen, ich setz es gleich mal rein.


----------



## stratege-0815 (15. Mai 2008)

Bei uns wars nur ein "Pucky", aber ein Kinderrad ist uns auch schon geklaut worden. Echt armselig.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (21. Mai 2008)

so gut drauf, dass du das forum verwechselt hast  
oder


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (23. Mai 2008)

wo ist der englische beitrag über das spiel hin


----------

